# Opinion on this HDR photo is needed. Please HElp



## JRE313 (Feb 8, 2012)

Most of my photos, people are saying that I overcooked them.
So i am trying to tone them down a bit. Here is a photo i took at the Auto Show in detroit
What i am asking is, Do you think this photo is overcooked? I have used no plugins like Topaz or Nik Color efex.


----------



## RVsForFun (Feb 8, 2012)

Just my opinion, it does appear over-processed, depending on what you're going for. If you're looking for a sharp, contrasty image, then you can achieve that with good exposure and post processing. Or if HDR is required, limit the range of the exposures used to create the combined image and the cartooning effect will be reduced.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 8, 2012)

This isn't as bad as most of your stuff.. but it is still over processed.


----------



## MReid (Feb 8, 2012)

Anytime you have halos it will look overprocessed....for me....if you reduced this by half it would be about right.


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't get it
I did half of this image as I do with other images and it's still overlooked? It took me about 10 min to do this image. I used 5 exposures. Is that too much? Almost all of my images have 5 exposures. Could that be the case for overlooking?


----------



## MReid (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you see the halos....look at the top of the hood...but they are all over. This isn't that bad...seen much worse.

HDR can go a couple different ways...embrace the hdr and do it way out there (still have to control the halos) or use it just enough to even out the tones, if people have to ask you if it was hdr then you got it right.

Are you using 5 frames....perfectly aligned...or are you using 1 frame with 5 exposures.

Try using 2 or 3....see if it comes out better.


----------



## Bynx (Feb 8, 2012)

A problem you have here is the bright lights in the room. The overcooked look produces strong lights and colors everywhere similar to the purple lighting thats in your shot here. Confusing the two is what might be happening here. It isnt the best processing since the pic looks pretty flat overall. If processed right that car should 'pop' off the page and leave the background behind.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 8, 2012)

What this picture needs is a single exposure, done right the first time. Just because you can make something an HDR, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 8, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> What this picture needs is a single exposure, done right the first time. Just because you can make something an HDR, doesn't mean you should.



I would have to agree strongly here. 
No reason to be shooting HDR in the first place at this scene. Get a good exposure, and tone map if you'd like to see a little more pop.


----------



## marmots (Feb 8, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> What this picture needs is a single exposure, done right the first time. Just because you can make something an HDR, doesn't mean you should.



and you can still get the  effect of an overdone hdr without it even being an hdr

in fact there are multiple ways to do this

try googling faux hdr or something


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 8, 2012)

This does look to cartoony vs realistic. If you are not adding anything in as far as topaz or color efex and this is just photomatix and photoshop you have narrowed it down to where your issue is.

1) In photomatix start with default and don't change anything and process.

2) In photoshop use auto color and adjust the opacity.

3) If sharpening is needed then sharpen

Leave it alone and post again.

Now we can see what the image looks without you doing to much.

I will wait and check back to post more help......


----------



## that1guy (Feb 9, 2012)

good job but it hurts the eyes


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 10, 2012)

ok here is the new one
I just did auto color and sharp then thats it photo matix default, and detail extracter


----------



## that1guy (Feb 10, 2012)

that looks so much better! 

whats detail extracter?


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 10, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> ok here is the new one
> I just did auto color and sharp then thats it photo matix default, and detail extracter



YEah so this looks 100 times better. Still has the HDR look but gives it a photo realistic quality.

Problems you have would be that what ever else you do after this point is whats making your images look to cartoony.

I think you could build off it a little bit more if you wanted to but,  there is nothing wrong with this look. IMPO this your best processed image yet. 

Good job on taking the advice and applying it.


----------



## MReid (Feb 10, 2012)

Now do a levels adjust to get your whites and blacks correct.
HDR done right usually needs some black point and added contrast....which has to be kind of feathered in or you lose the hdr effect.
You can make a photo pop without a bunch of crazy processing with just the basics: levels, contrast and colors with the eyedroppers.


----------

